# add oil to INJ pump YES or NO??????



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Guy's my manual say's to add 5 OZ. of clean motor oil to Inj pump every 100 hrs, I just changed oil & filter, should I add 5 OZ. to pump????
it's a 86 ford 1710 
NEED this advise-Thanks as alway's........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't really say, as you have no idea when the previous owner actually did this. I would add oil *up to* the 5 oz. and see what it takes. Then use the current hour meter readings as a base line for any future servicing, as it seems you have addressed all or most of the service items indicated in your manual, since you have taken possession of your tractor. Good luck with this tractor, and have fun!!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for reply, I don't have real history on service, so that's why I'm changing everything to start with, I know owner I bought from had it 2-3 yrs and only changed oil & filter, not many hrs, draining frt diff today-but bit's real cold will take forever to drain, then tomorrow drain hyd fluid & filter, and fuel filter.

**so are you saying go slow adding Inj pump oil-can I over fill it??????????
or with about 5 OZ add how to know if it's full, is it visible for where level should be?????

Thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does your fuel pump look like this?







It shows the drain plug, fill plug at the top and the oil level plug just above the drain plug.
Anything like this in your manual? You may have to look around the manual a bit.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Does your fuel pump look like this?
> View attachment 29759
> 
> It shows the drain plug, fill plug at the top and the oil level plug just above the drain plug.
> Anything like this in your manual? You may have to look around the manual a bit.


perfect picture, so should I just loosen level screw-till level comes out there and them close her up and should be done.......any bleeding or anything needed? please say no, cause I don't know how to bleed it...

Thanks SOO Much for your help.........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Should be no bleeding involved. Also make sure you don't overfill it. The 5 oz. might be the initial fill so utilize the fill hole and let the excess drain.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Does your fuel pump look like this?
> View attachment 29759
> 
> It shows the drain plug, fill plug at the top and the oil level plug just above the drain plug.
> Anything like this in your manual? You may have to look around the manual a bit.


pogobill after reading for 2 day's kinda have inj pump figured out.
1. my pump look's the same as this pic---but they made 2 type pumps.
one is pictured.
2. mine is the other one, it has no drain or level plug, it is suction from crank case oil
they say when you drain engine oil add 5OZ in top to basicly flush out old oil in it.
3. hope I have understood this issue right.

Thanks for Helping----going out right now to service hyd fluid and filter, I wanted to clean suction screen-and if I'am right my 1710 does not have a suction screen, if so I don't know where it's at???????????????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, my understanding is that if you have the other kind of injection pump, the oil will drain out when you do an oil change. As always, make sure your engine oil is warm so that it will flow out better. Add 5 0z of engine oil through the top of the pump after you have completed the oil change and before you fire up the engine.
Have fun!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Should be no bleeding involved. Also make sure you don't overfill it. The 5 oz. might be the initial fill so utilize the fill hole and let the excess drain.


 pogobill, here is 2 pic's of my pump as you'll see I have NO drain or level plug's------so how in the heck do's anyone know if it need's oil or if it's too full??????????????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well............... my previous response agreed with your findings in regards to the pump without the drain and level screws. When you change your engine oil ( which you already have) you also add 5 oz of oil to the pump to fill it, not flush it!

What is the print date on your manual? The early Ford 1700 series seemed to have the pump with the oil change requirement.... seems that was eliminated with the newer pumps with the service holes missing.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Well............... my previous response agreed with your findings in regards to the pump without the drain and level screws. When you change your engine oil ( which you already have) you also add 5 oz of oil to the pump to fill it, not flush it!


 well my problem is I can't remember if I added some oil to it before or after oil change, so since there don't appear to be any way of knowing how much is in it today--I wonder if I should add more and will it run off any extra into crank case or could too much stay in pump and damage it???
Darn should not be so difficult 
what would you do pogo??????????????????????????????

P.S. ****ty design without a label on it........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd think that if you changed your oil, and are not sure about the service on the injector pump, I'd bet you didn't put any oil in it. 
Lots of information out there about drilling and tapping holes and removing covers and all sorts of things. The comment that made the most sense to me about these newer injector pumps without the drain holes and level checking holes and such, is that the need to service them with an oil change was eliminated. Add your 5 oz to the filler hole at the top of the pump with your regular oil change. It will apparently displace the old oil in the injector pump sump and also asure that the pump is lubricated properly on start up after service.
If anyone out there has the Diesel KIKI injector pump manual, or an up to date passage from this section of the service manual, now would be a good time to speak up!
Thanks
Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

BigDog,

Attached is the procedure for changing oil in your pump:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

He's got the other pump sixbales, the newer one without the drain and oil level plugs.
The picture I post was the wrong pump as well!!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> He's got the other pump sixbales, the newer one without the drain and oil level plugs.
> The picture I post was the wrong pump as well!!


pogobill and sixbales I don't know if I should add some oil to pump or not, tell me if when draining cramkcase oil if pump oil flows down---when crankcase is full wouldn't the pump then be oiled by pressure from crankcase???????
maybe dumb question, I'm just scared to add oil and then have it overfilled and do damage if it could.......


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

2. mine is the other one, it has no drain or level plug, it is suction from crank case oil
they say when you drain engine oil add 5OZ in top to basicly flush out old oil in it.
3. hope I have understood this issue right.

Hi BigDog1956

From what I read from your #2 statement is, when you drop the crankcase oil and before you top up with new engine oil, you are to pour in 5oz's of oil into the injection pump, this then will flush out the old oil in the injection pump crankcase and while the sump plug is out this old oil will drain too.

if you are worried about the injection pump and no oil, it wouldn't hurt to pour 5oz's in now, this will displace the old oil and this will run into the crankcase sump, this shouldn't cause no harm to the engine oil as this is only 5oz's in quantity, if you are not happy with doing that, then it will be another oil change and that is not a happy thought if you have not long changed the engine oil.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> 2. mine is the other one, it has no drain or level plug, it is suction from crank case oil
> they say when you drain engine oil add 5OZ in top to basicly flush out old oil in it.
> 3. hope I have understood this issue right.
> 
> ...


FredM thanks for responding, so if I'm understanding you words right, you don't feel possibly overfilling pump would hurt it, that it would drain extra in crank case, I wonder if I should run up and get a new clean drain pan and drain oil (leave filter on) so oil in pump would drain out and put oil back in it--then put the 5oz of oil in pump.
Worst part is after I was done yesterday I started and let engine warm up, without knowing if pump had it's 5oz in it or not !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

OK-OK- guy's here is the final result about these pump's without the drain & level plug's. Don't call dealer they don't have a clue.
ALL you can do is as a member said in earlier post is to loosen back cover and let it drain, tighten it back up and fill with 5oz oil, it's the only way to do it.....

THANK YOU GUY"S for helping and keeping me mentally sound......


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

BigDog1956 said:


> FredM thanks for responding, so if I'm understanding you words right, you don't feel possibly overfilling pump would hurt it, that it would drain extra in crank case, I wonder if I should run up and get a new clean drain pan and drain oil (leave filter on) so oil in pump would drain out and put oil back in it--then put the 5oz of oil in pump.
> Worst part is after I was done yesterday I started and let engine warm up, without knowing if pump had it's 5oz in it or not !!!!!!!!!


FredM, if you have the same pump as mine pictured-it I believe is a later model pump mine is 1986, I have been told by injection pump builder shop that this pump does not draw from crank case, meaning that 5oz oil added will be there 100 hrs later, that's reason for draining and replacing---per pump builder.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

BigDog,

Read the response from "pumpguysc" in your other post on the same topic.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

it just goes to show how one can end up on the wrong track, sorry for the mislead BigDog1956, after reading the post from " The Pump Guys" on your other post, it is all revealed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

sixbales said:


> BigDog,
> 
> Read the response from "pumpguysc" in your other post on the same topic.


Yes, please re-read the post by thepumpguysc. If the injector pump manufacturer wanted you to drain the oil from the pump to service it, I don't think they'd eliminate the drain plug and have you poke around removing covers to get the oil out! Just add 5 oz of motor oil when ever you do an oil change on the engine. An no, it does not draw oil from the crankcase.
You should still get in touch with someone that has the service / repair manual for your particular tractor (1986 I believe) and get copies of the updated pages and or get a new manual. Or go and see the lad you talked to and take a look at his book.
Good luck.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would like to commend Big Dog for posting the pic of his name plate..
IF EVERYONE did that, there would never be a reason for 2 pages of guess's.. Lol
I found the answer in approx. 5 seconds given the info provided.. it made the work on MY END painless and I was happy to help..
Now if we could only do something about this PAINFULLY SLOW web site.!!!
I don't visit here as often as I like on account of the slow page loading..
So if anyone has any fuel injection questions and they don't see me around, feel free to send me a direct email.. just put an a o l after my name or click on my name and go from there.
I answer pump questions about 20hrs aday, 7 days aweek.. so your not gonna be bugging me.. Lol


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> I would like to commend Big Dog for posting the pic of his name plate..
> IF EVERYONE did that, there would never be a reason for 2 pages of guess's.. Lol
> I found the answer in approx. 5 seconds given the info provided.. it made the work on MY END painless and I was happy to help..
> Now if we could only do something about this PAINFULLY SLOW web site.!!!
> ...


PUMPGUY I thank you.....


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

*here is easy and correct answer.......*

I will quote from repair manual, that I just recieved.

as manual states oil and drain plug's are shown in picture-BUT.
ON 1710. 1910, 2110 models The Injection pump utilizes oil from engine crankcase for lubrication. so the adding of 5oz of oil at 100hr oil changes is to basically rinse pump's oil ............ 

So it appears the EVEN # model's like 1700 don't have lube from crank case.
BUT the ODD # model's like 1710 have lube from engine crankcase......


----------



## jay1180 (Oct 21, 2020)

Just got my tractor this month. Is a hand me down from family in Indiana. It is now in Oklahoma and going to get some use. It seems like an older post but you guys are GREAT! Could not find the info on the oil for the fuel pump anywhere else. Thanks so much - Jason


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jay1180 said:


> Just got my tractor this month. Is a hand me down from family in Indiana. It is now in Oklahoma and going to get some use. It seems like an older post but you guys are GREAT! Could not find the info on the oil for the fuel pump anywhere else. Thanks so much - Jason


Welcome to the forum. Scoot over to the introductions thread and tell us a little about you and your tractor.


----------



## mikegunderson10 (8 mo ago)

BigDog1956 said:


> perfect picture, so should I just loosen level screw-till level comes out there and them close her up and should be done.......any bleeding or anything needed? please say no, cause I don't know how to bleed it...
> 
> Thanks SOO Much for your help.........


I have same pump. When I opened the 3 screw cover , 2 of the spring loaded plunger are stuck up off of the cam followers. Can't get them back down. No matter what I tap on they wont move down. They will move up. What am i missing?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U don’t go into the pump.!!
Contact me at my screen name at aol dot com in your mail server..
I’ll tell ya what to do..


----------

